# Sig P250 All The Way



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Just want to put the Sig P250 on the spotlight, just incase people are interested and want more info
on them they can view this post and read members replies. So all P250 owners share your opinions
on this handgun. I'll start I have a P250 and have no complaints everytime I bring it to the range it 
shoots everytime so far with no issues, pretty good in compact size for conceal carry IMO, the trigger
is DAO but very smooth and last but not least it's an SIG SAUER at a descent price. Oh yeah I almost
forgot you can buy conversion kits to switch the calibers on the gun. What else can I say IMO it's a 
great gun.


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

Since you mentioned ~ Carry, where did you get your holster, having a hard time finding one out there for the 45acp. Also, where do you suggest getting additional mags.

I have been researching the Sig P250 and want the 45acp but it seems accessories are hard to come by...so any suggestions on where to get these items is appreciated. I have not purchased one as of yet but saving up my pennies.

Arq


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Desantis makes holsters for the P250 series and they are sold @ optics planet, Midway etc....I own two P250c and bought an exchange kit to SC and they both have been flawless and highly accurate, they come only in DAO, trigger is very smooth but long. Sig has reduced the price and they come with a full lifetime warranty as well. For extra mags and accessories...Top Gun Supply or you can call Sig CS direct and ask for Ryan, if anyone can get you what you need it will likely be him.......JJ


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you! I am so looking forward to getting mine soon...before year end!!! So excited! What ammo do you use in yours?


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

My local gun shop has what I need for my p250 regarding extra mags and holster. I put different variety of ammo in my p250 and so far it always goes "bang" 
with no issues. I like Hornady the most, but if your local gun shop doesn't have extra mags or holsters just go to the Sig Sauer website, I seen that they have a
holster for the p250 on their site. Hope this info helps.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought a new P250SC 9mm back in Sept for $349+tax. Around 500 rds including 124jhp+p in Gold Dot, Golden Saber & Black Hills + Corbon DPX thru it w/no problems. Being an old revolver shooter, it suits me just fine.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The p250 is a great pistols,I see a lot of them on the range.:smt1099


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

I hated mine. The trigger was smooth but looooooooong, with a reset that was equally as long. I just couldn't see a everyday carry pistol (which is why I bought it) that would take an hour and a half to get a second shot off.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

People here seem to prefer the 250 over the 290.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Jerrshoe said:


> I hated mine. The trigger was smooth but looooooooong, with a reset that was equally as long. I just couldn't see a everyday carry pistol (which is why I bought it) that would take an hour and a half to get a second shot off.


An hour and a half, hmmmm. I seem to have no issue with getting a clean double tap off with both of my P250's. You must never have shot a revolver.


----------



## Arqueous (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah the trigger pull being DOA is long but it is so smooth in my hand. I have a friend that allowed me to shoot his 9mm, however I am looking at purhasing the 45acp.


----------

